# How to grill 2" Thick steaks



## tzz (Jun 28, 2005)

i have grilled leg of lamb many times but never  two inch thick $18lb steaks.

any advice on how to grill them over charcoal without ruining them?

i want to be able to grill them without overcooking the outer and undercooking the inner or simply overcooking the whole thing.

thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 28, 2005)

Do you want to cook them rare, medium-rare, or what? - that will help with cooking times.


----------



## Caine (Jun 28, 2005)

A two inch thick steak is a ROAST!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 28, 2005)

lmao Caine!

About 2 hours before grilling the steaks take out of refrigerator and let come to room temperature.  About 45 minutes before grilling start your charcoals.  Whether charcoal or gas you want to heat your grill to about 600° F - 700° F.  It is important to trim the steaks properly so there are no flare-ups.  Flare-ups will interfere with the searing process.

Place steaks on grill - the grill will grab the steaks during the carmelization process.  After a minute or so test to see if the steaks release from the grill, if not wait a couple seconds more.  Once the steaks release then turn them over.  Depending on the thickness you may turn them over several times while cooking.  You might want to place the cover on for about a minute or two if you like your steaks more on the medium side.  Remember the steaks will continue too cook once removed so err on the underdone side.  Wait patiently to test your steak, do not cut into it right away or all the juices will run out.  

It still would help to know how you like your steaks.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 28, 2005)

One of Mario's old school recipes which uses a thick-cut steak. This is back when the Food Network was actually good.

*T-bone Fiorentina with Sauteed Spinach and Olive Oil*
Recipe courtesy Mario Batali 

*Ingredients*
1 T-bone steak, at least 3 inches thick (3 to 3 1/2 pounds) 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary leaves 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh sage leaves 
1 tablespoon fresh thyme leaves 
2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper 
2 tablespoons kosher salt 
1 cup, plus 2 tablespoons best-quality extra virgin olive oil 
6 garlic cloves, thinly sliced 
4 pounds spinach, washed, spun dry, stems removed 
1 lemon, juiced 
Salt and pepper

*Directions*
Prepare a charcoal fire or preheat the grill to medium-high heat. 
Pat the steak dry. In a small bowl, combine the rosemary, sage, thyme, black pepper, and kosher salt until well blended. 
Coat the entire steak with the spice mix and brush with 2 tablespoons of the olive oil. Place on the grill and cook 
until well-charred, about 12 minutes on the first side and about 9 minutes on the second side. Let stand 5 minutes. 
Meanwhile, in a 12 to 14-inch saute pan, heat 1/4 cup olive oil until smoking. Add the garlic and cook until light 
brown, 3 to 4 minutes. Add the spinach and stir quickly, cooking just until wilted. Remove from the heat, add the lemon 
juice and salt and pepper, and set aside. 
Carve the fillet and strip steaks off the bone and slice. Divide the spinach and steak among 4 plates, giving each some 
of the fillet, and drizzle each serving with a few tablespoons of the remaining olive oil.


----------



## kleenex (Jun 28, 2005)

Caine said:
			
		

> A two inch thick steak is a ROAST!



No way man, this is a big steak.

A roast would be lot thicker than that.

You can buy at Allenbrothers.com  six 14oz 2.5 inches thick complete trim USDA PRIME Filet Mignon's for a the small sum of 269.95

OR.....

Four 20 oz. 2" thick USDA PRIME Sirloin Strip Steaks for the small price of 179.95


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 29, 2005)

kleenex said:
			
		

> No way man, this is a big steak.
> 
> A roast would be lot thicker than that.
> 
> ...



I think Caine meant it in a sarcastic way. (where is that winking smilie when you need him?????_


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 29, 2005)

Humm .... I've got 4 chuck roasts in the freezer ... they are all about 2-inches thick.


----------



## tzz (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you Thank you


desires: MR,  Med,  MW

it's a range!

tzz


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2005)

For accurate meat cooking, your best bet is a meat thermometer.  I prefer the instant read type.  They are available in analog and digital styles for around $10.

Using a meat thermometer, shoot for these temps for the different levels of "doneness".

127 degrees F  Rare
135 and 140 F  Medium Rare, 
141 to 145 F    Medium
146 to 150 for  Medium Well, 
160 and above Well Done.
 Take the steaks off the grill about 5 F before you reach these temps as the temperature will continue to rise.  Cover them with foil and let them rest for 5 minutes before serving.


----------



## kleenex (Jun 29, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Humm .... I've got 4 chuck roasts in the freezer ... they are all about 2-inches thick.




A Roast and a steak are two very different pieces of meat I think.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 29, 2005)

I love to interpret 

He means that a roast can ALSO be 2" thick, it doesn't necessarily have to be thicker.

.....how am I doing?

poor tzz - he/she still doesn't know how long to cook the steak! lol

tzz - if you sear it on both sides then close the lid it should take about 6 minutes or so.  Just be sure and let it rest then check for doneness.  That's a guess but it's a starting point that won't cause overcooking.


----------

